
The Future of WordPress Is in Containers - mysticlabs
https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/the-future-of-wordpress-is-in-containers-6ec0e27240be#.rdyfvzph2
======
bootload
_" So what are Docker containers? Docker containers are a piece of software
that wraps around code, system tools, system libraries, and anything else you
can install on a server. Using docker containers you can essentially run
WordPress like an operating system, and deploy it like an application."_

Can you really run WP like an OS and deploy it like an application, securely
with Docker?

~~~
mysticlabs
Yes.

We can even save snapshots, and clone existing installs. For example, you
could put together a dev install with all your dev plugins, save it, and every
time you start a new project simply clone your ready to go dev install for a
new project. Or you could take a completed project, clone it, swap out the
content and launch it as entirely new website.

